# kein Internet / Netz haben



## 06.04.2021

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen „Internet“ und „Netz“, wenn man „kein ~ haben“ sagt?


----------



## elroy

Kein Unterschied, wenn „Netz“ „Internet“ bedeutet.


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Kein Unterschied, wenn „Netz“ „Internet“ bedeutet.


Das stimmt nicht, wenn es um


06.04.2021 said:


> wenn man „kein ~ haben“ sagt?


geht.

"Ich habe kein Netz": mein Mobilfunkgerät hat keinen Empfang.
"Ich habe kein Internet": Ich habe keinen Zugang zum Internet (weder Festnetz noch mobil).


----------



## elroy

Ich schrieb ja:


elroy said:


> wenn „Netz“ „Internet“ bedeutet


„Netz“ hat andere Bedeutungen, aber es kann auch als Synonym zu „Internet“ verwendet werden.


----------



## Frieder

Ja, wenn ich sage "das habe ich im Netz gesehen". Nein, wenn ich sage "ich habe kein Netz".


----------



## elroy

Ach so, alles klar, danke!


----------



## Hutschi

Es hängt natürlich auch vom Kontext ab.

"Ich habe kein Netz" bedeutet(=hat zur Folge) aktuell auch "ich habe jetzt kein Internet." bei entsprechendem Kontext.

"Ich habe kein Internet" sagt ohne Kontext nichts über die Ursache. Es kann im Wesentlichen bedeuten (=der Grund kann sein): Ich besitze kein Internet, z.B., weil mein Handy alt ist und ich keinen Computer habe. Es kann aber auch bedeuten, dass die Verbindung gestört ist, also nicht funktioniert. Dann sind "Ich habe kein Netz" und "Ich habe kein Internet" praktisch synonym, wenn es um Computer geht.

Etwas nicht haben kann hier bedeuten: es ist nicht vorhanden/ich besitze es nicht oder es funktioniert nicht.


_*edit: ergänzt (=hat zur Folge), der Grund kann sein*_


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> "Ich habe kein Netz": mein Mobilfunkgerät hat keinen Empfang.
> "Ich habe kein Internet": Ich habe keinen Zugang zum Internet (weder Festnetz noch mobil).


"Ich habe kein Netz" - Das sagt man auch im Festnetz, wenn es gestört ist.
Es kann an Computereinstellungen liegen, an einer gestörten WLAN-Verbindung oder an anderem.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es hängt natürlich auch vom Kontext ab.
> 
> "Ich habe kein Netz" bedeutet aktuell auch "ich habe jetzt kein Internet." bei entsprechendem Kontext.


"Ich habe kein Netz" bedeutet "Ich habe keinen Mobiltelefonempfang". Das ist ganz klar und eindeutig. In anderen Kontexten benutzt man diesen speziellen Satz nicht. Bitte hier nicht mit irgendwelchen 0.00000001% wahrscheinlichen Ausnahmesituationen die Sache unnötig und vor allem potentiell irreführend komplizieren.

Dass _Netz_ in diesem Satz _Internet_ bedeutet ist rein theoretisch vorstellbar kommt aber praktisch nicht vor. Und damit ist es eindeutig, wie ein Muttersprachler den Satz verstehen würde.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich verwende nur sehr selten ein Handy, ein altes, ohne Internet.
Fast immer, wenn ich sagte: "Ich habe kein Netz." meinte ich das Festnetz.
Auch wenn ich mit Freunden diskutiere, verwende ich das.  Alternative ist: Das Netz ist gestört. (Dann könnte es aber partiell noch funktionieren.)

Beim Handy: Wenn kein Netz da ist, ist auch kein Internet vorhanden.
Und auch die Telefonie über Internet ist gestört.

Wenn ich dagegen sage: "Ich habe kein Internet." Dann können Reste vom Netz vorhanden sein.

Über Telefon konnte ich schon einigen helfen.
Und als mein Netz ausgefallen war, habe ich beim Telekomservice angerufen und gesagt: Ich habe kein Netz, können Sie mir bitte helfen?
Es bedeutete implizit, dass natürlich das Internet ausgefallen war.

Ich habe kein Netz bedeutet auf modernen Geräten auch "Ich habe kein Internet." Wie soll das Internet ohne Netz funktionieren?
Umgekehrt gilt das nicht:
"Ich habe kein Internet" bedeutet nicht unbedingt: "Ich habe kein Netz."

"Ich habe kein Netz" bedeutet "Ich habe keinen Mobiltelefonempfang". Das galt auf alten Mobiltelefonen.

Auf modernen Smartphones bedeutet es oft: Ich habe keinen Mobiltelephonempfang und deshalb auch kein Internet.
Wenn ich aber WLAN-Empfang über Internetprotokoll habe, habe ich gegebenenfalls noch ein Netz zur Verfügung.

---

Um es eindeutig zu machen: Netz ist das Mittel zur Datenübertragung, Internet ist ein Übertragungsprotokoll zusammen mit entsprechenden Speichern und Verarbeitungen.

Wenn keine Datenübertragung da ist, ist auch keine Internetverbindung da.

---

"Ich habe" hat zwei Bedeutungen, die vom Kontext abhängen: 1. ich besitze etwas 2. es ist vorhanden

In unserer Diskussion ist gemeint: Die Verbindung ist nicht vorhanden.

Ob sie über Draht oder über Funk geht, ist dabei unwesentlich.

---

Umgangssprachlich beim Handy bedeutet "Ich habe kein Netz", dass kein Funksignal da ist oder dass es zu schwach ist, um es zu empfangen. Ob es sich um das Telefonnetz oder WLAN handelt, ist irrelevant.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe kein Handy. Immer, wenn ich sagte: "Ich habe heute kein Netz." meinte ich das Festnetz.


Hmmmm.. Damit riskierst Du nicht richtig verstanden zu werden. Du könntest sagen "Ich habe einen Netzausfall". Das Problem ist, dass das Netz ja "da" ist, wenn deine Geräte und Kabel da sind. Die Verbindung funktionieren nur nicht. Der Ausdruck "kein Netz haben" beschreibt im Eigentlichen die Situation, in dem kein Netz erreichbar ist und nicht das die Weiterleitung nicht funktioniert. Wenn du auf dem Handy 4 Balken hast, aber keine Internetverbindung da ist, würdest du auch dort nicht sagen, "ich habe kein Netz". Der Ausdruck ist tatsächlich für die Situation reserviert, dass keine Mobilnetzverbindung zustande kommt. Die Situation, in der Du dich befindest, erklärt vielleicht deinen abweichenden Sprachgebrauch, ist aber zunehmend anachronistisch. Heute hat man eher kein Festnetz als kein Handy. Ich persönlich habe noch einen drahtgebundenen Internet- aber keinen dratgebundenen Telefonanschluss mehr.

EDIT (Aufgrund von Erweiterungen des Beitrages, auf den ich hier antworte; der oben stehende Quote bezieht sich noch auf die ursprüngliche Fassung):


Hutschi said:


> Alternative ist: Das Netz ist gestört.


Das passt schon besser.


Hutschi said:


> Dann könnte es aber partiell noch funktionieren.


Darum mein Vorschlag "Netzausfall".


----------



## Frieder

Wenn mein Festnetzanschluss nicht funktioniert, dann sage ich eher "das Telefon ist tot" (gerne benutzt in amerikanischen Krimis), oder "mein Festnetz ist gestört".



Hutschi said:


> Fast immer, wenn ich sagte: "Ich habe kein Netz." meinte ich das Festnetz.


Da würde ich dich ohne Zusatzerklärung sicherlich missverstehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Deshalb habe ich geschrieben: Im entsprechenden Kontext.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> "Ich habe kein Netz" bedeutet "Ich habe keinen Mobiltelefonempfang". Das ist ganz klar und eindeutig.


 

Richtig. Manchmal ist weniger wirklich mehr.


----------



## Hutschi

06.04.2021 said:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen „Internet“ und „Netz“, wenn man „kein ~ haben“ sagt?



Ich versuche eine Zusammenfassung:

 Hauptbedeutung:


Frieder said:


> "Ich habe kein Netz": mein Mobilfunkgerät hat keinen Empfang.
> "Ich habe kein Internet": Ich habe keinen Zugang zum Internet (weder Festnetz noch mobil).



Das ist so in allgemeinem Kontext.

 Auf speziellen Kontext bei dem beide das gleiche bedeuten, gehe ich nicht weiter ein.


----------



## 06.04.2021

Frieder said:


> "Ich habe kein Internet": Ich habe keinen Zugang zum Internet (weder Festnetz noch mobil).


Würden Sie bitte beschreiben(erklären), was Sie sich mit "mobil" vorstellen?


----------



## berndf

06.04.2021 said:


> Würden Sie bitte beschreiben(erklären), was Sie sich mit "mobil" vorstellen?


So etwas hier *meint *er, ein *Mobil*telefon:


----------



## 06.04.2021

Lass mich bestätigen(let me confirm)
Ist "Festnetz" ein Gerät, das mit dem Internet zusammenhängen?


----------



## 06.04.2021

Wenn man „Ich habe kein Internet“ sagt, kann man immer  „Ich habe kein Netz“ sagt. Aber wenn man „Ich habe kein Netz“ sagt, kann man nicht immer  „Ich habe kein Internet“ sagt.

Ist dieses Verständnis falsch?


----------



## 06.04.2021

Hutschi said:


> Etwas nicht haben kann hier bedeuten: es ist nicht vorhanden/ich besitze es nicht oder es funktioniert nicht.


Diese Erklärung war wirklich leicht zu verstehen.


----------



## Frieder

06.04.2021 said:


> Lass mich bestätigen(let me confirm)
> Ist "Festnetz" ein Gerät, das mit dem Internet zusammenhängen?


Festnetz ist ein Anschluss im Haus, der über Kupferdrähte mit dem jeweiligen Telekommunikationsunternehmen verbunden ist (landline). Also _nicht _über Funk.


----------



## Frieder

06.04.2021 said:


> Wenn man „Ich habe kein Internet“ sagt, kann man immer „Ich habe kein Netz“ sagt. Aber wenn man „Ich habe kein Netz“ sagt, kann man nicht immer „Ich habe kein Internet“ sagt.


Es ist viel einfacher:

Wenn du zu Hause keinen Anschluss über Kupferdrähte hast, der dich per DSL (oder was auch immer) mit dem Internet verbindet, dann sagst du "ich habe kein Internet".

Wenn du mit deinem Mobiltelefon weit entfernt von jeglicher Technik (auf dem Land, im Tunnel etc.) keinen Empfang hast, dann sagst du "ich habe kein Netz".

Alles andere ist in über 99% der Fälle unwesentlich.


----------



## 06.04.2021

*I'm reading little by little.  I may talk about what someone wrote.


----------



## 06.04.2021

_I apologize for keep asking but,_


Frieder said:


> Festnetz ist ein Anschluss im Haus, der über Kupferdrähte mit dem jeweiligen Telekommunikationsunternehmen verbunden ist (landline). Also _nicht _über Funk.


_Is _Festnetz _related to _anrufen/telefonieren_?

I carefully try to understand vocabulary related to technology , because I've never been in German-speaking world. _


----------



## Frieder

06.04.2021 said:


> _Is _Festnetz _related to _anrufen/telefonieren_?_


Yes it is. It is what you call a _landline_.  But it's not only for _anrufen/telefonieren_ but also for Internet (via ISDN or DSL, splitter, modem ...).


----------



## JClaudeK

06.04.2021 said:


> _Is _Festnetz _related to _anrufen/telefonieren_?_





Frieder said:


> It is what you call a _landline_.


See in Wikipedia:


> A landline telephone (also known as land line, land-line, main line, home phone, landline, fixed-line, and wireline) is a phone that uses a metal wire or optical fiber telephone line for transmission as distinguished from a mobile cellular line, which uses radio waves for transmission.


and *Festnetzanschluss *
​


----------



## 06.04.2021

Vielen Dank an alle, ich leide unter dem Unterschied nicht mehr.


----------

